# albino motley boa x salmon or sunglow



## m.i snakes (Jan 23, 2011)

i have a albino motley boa and am looking for another morph, however when it comes down to genetics and both snakes being co-dom it looses me:bash:. can anyone tell the outcome of; albino motley x sunglow
or albino motley x salmon. want to produce sunglow motleys if poss. 
or can anyone suggest a good boa morph to put with my albino motley!!!
thanks :2thumb:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

m.i snakes said:


> i have a albino motley boa and am looking for another morph, however when it comes down to genetics and both snakes being co-dom it looses me:bash:. can anyone tell the outcome of; albino motley x sunglow
> or albino motley x salmon. want to produce sunglow motleys if poss.
> or can anyone suggest a good boa morph to put with my albino motley!!!
> thanks :2thumb:


 
You have two genes here. One recessive (albino) and one co-dom (motley).

The thing you know for sure is that your animal will always give a copy of the albino gene to it's offspring and it will give a copy of the motley gene to half its offspring.

Knowing that, its simple maths to work out any combo...

albino motley x normal

50% normal 100% het albino
50% motley 100% het albino


albino motley x hypo

(hypo always gives half offspring hypo and half normal so just factor that into the above outcome)

25% normal 100% het albino
25% hypo 100% het albino
25% motley 100% het albino
25% hypo motley 100% het albino


It gets a bit more complicated but the same principles apply to all other matings.

Albino motley x sunglow
(NOTE: This mating is not recomended as albino x albino matings are usually avoided due to possible deformities in offspring)

here, both parents have nothing but albino to give, so all offspring will be albino. Therefore this is just a motley x hypo mating combined with 100% albinos

25% albino
25% sunglow
25% albino motley
25% sunglow motley



I would suggest that your best bet for safe sunglow motleys is to breed your albino motley to a dbl het sunglow (hypo 100% het albino)

albino motley x hypo het albino

12.5% normal 100% het albino
12.5% albino
12.5% hypo 100% het albino (AKA dbl het sunglow)
12.5% sunglow
12.5% motley 100% het albino
12.5% albino motley
12.5% hypo motley 100% het albino
12.5% albino hypo motley (sunglow motley)



The advantage of this mating is that all offspring are known (i.e. no 'possible hets') and it gives a nice variety with a 1/8 chance of a sunglow motley:2thumb:


----------



## m.i snakes (Jan 23, 2011)

thanks for taking the time to explain, it has helped me get my head round it alot:2thumb:. gonna keep my eyes open for a dbl het sunglow (hypo 100% het albino). 
thanks again


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

The real advantage here is you've already paid the money for the expensive bit! The dbl het sunglow will seem really cheap in comparison!

Good luck!


----------



## mushroomminer (Jan 18, 2011)

Just wondering, does anybody know what you would get from a Sunglow x Motley het Albino pairing?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

mushroomminer said:


> Just wondering, does anybody know what you would get from a Sunglow x Motley het Albino pairing?


 
Motley x not motley = 50% motley 50% not motley
Hypo x not hypo = 50% hypo 50% not hypo
albino x het albino = 50% albino 50% het albino

Combine all percentages:


12.5% - normal het albino
12.5% - hypo het albino
12.5% - motley het albino
12.5% - hypo motley het albino
12.5% - albino
12.5% - Albino hypo (AKA sunglow)
12.5% - albino motley
12.5% - sunglow motley


----------



## mushroomminer (Jan 18, 2011)

bothrops said:


> Motley x not motley = 50% motley 50% not motley
> Hypo x not hypo = 50% hypo 50% not hypo
> albino x het albino = 50% albino 50% het albino
> 
> ...



Thank you! :no1: I'm not much good at working out percentages and stuff, and I can't seem to find a decent boa genetic calculator anywhere!


----------



## mj1990 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi can anyone tell me what I would get putting a albino motley poss het anery x hypo dh sunglow please


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

mj1990 said:


> Hi can anyone tell me what I would get putting a albino motley poss het anery x hypo dh sunglow please





bothrops said:


> Motley x not motley = 50% motley 50% not motley
> Hypo x not hypo = 50% hypo 50% not hypo
> albino x het albino = 50% albino 50% het albino
> 
> ...


As in the Bothrops quote. I'd ignore the possible het anerythristic in the motley albino boa until it is proven a het anerythristic by breeding test. That would require breeding it to a boa that was either anerythristic or het anerythristic, alone or in combination with other morphs.


----------

